# Xiki

## soban_

Co Wy na to http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bUR_eUVcABg mocno ulatwiloby zycie?

----------

## Jacekalex

Niespecjalnie.

Ot nowa zabawka.

Ja do takich zabaw mam środowisko graficzne.

----------

## soban_

No niby tak, ale jednak jakas wygoda w tym jest - kwestia przyzwyczajenia sie...

----------

## SlashBeast

Predzej pieklo zamarznie niz zaczne uzywac szela napisanego w rubym.

----------

## soban_

Bardziej chodzi mi o jego funkcjonalnosc niz o to, w jakim jezyku jest napisany - czy to jest przyszlosc szelowania czy raczej w zlym kierunku to idzie? Tak jak np edycja bazy prawie jak w edytorze tekstowym.

----------

## SlashBeast

Wyglada imponujaco, ale jezeli szel musisz obslugiwac myszka to gdzies cos poszlo nie tak. Jedynym slysznym interaktywnym szelem jest zsh. Za kazdym razem gdy siadam do basha czy posix sh to krew mnie zalewa, na tym sie pracowac nie da.

----------

## joi_

nie musisz obsługiwać myszką, można wcisnąć ctrl+enter

----------

## gryf

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Wyglada imponujaco, ale jezeli szel musisz obslugiwac myszka to gdzies cos poszlo nie tak..

 

Dokładnie to samo sobie pomyślałem.

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jedynym slysznym interaktywnym szelem jest zsh. Za kazdym razem gdy siadam do basha czy posix sh to krew mnie zalewa, na tym sie pracowac nie da.

 

Próbowałem zsh. Bardzo fajna powłoka, choć dla mnie nieużywalna z powodu żałosnego trybu vi.

----------

